# NEW SHOAL, 5x MONSTER PYGOS!!!



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

k got me some big ass reds in a 55gal filtered by proclear w/d, emp 400, tetra tectra (rated for 60gal)........... as for the decors, its mostly bare tank for now but im gonna buy some plant so they can hide......

there 5 of them but i cant get them to bunch for pics


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

nice looking reds man, i like how they're nice and black. Healthy looking also! i think theres going to be alot of aggression in that tank due to how big they are and how theres not all that much room for the lurking and territory's etc... are you planning on doing a tank upgrade in the future? that could work for abit, just keep a eye on aggression.


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

gettin a 100gal soon


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

good looking fish. how did you get them for? also that hob filter looks like a penguin 350 and not an emp 400.


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

u tryin to say i cant read? its a emp 400 want me to take pics? lol


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Interesting, but they're not Serras, LOL.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

yeah, how long is it gonna take to get your tank and have it cycled? what are you plans for filtration for the 100g? i would get one fx5. and you may still need to get rid of one.


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

im gonna have 2 emp400, w/d and 405 fluval in the 100gal, i know they are not serras, i already have my 3 spilos, xingu and guyana thats why i got me some pygo's


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice shoal..but i think you used the MONSTER part wrongly...


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

RBP7 said:


> yeah, how long is it gonna take to get your tank and have it cycled? what are you plans for filtration for the 100g? i would get one fx5. and you may still need to get rid of one.


fx5 would be a huge amount of filtration for a 20. by the sounds of his 2 HOB's and 404 that should do the trick very well. those 5 should be good in there for life.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

RAFAEL C said:


> nice shoal..but i think you used the *MONSTER* part wrongly...:laugh:


I agree....those are kinda small...not monsters









And don't expect ANY growth out of them in that 55....if they even last long in that tank at all. I never suggest keeping pygos in anything less than a 6' tank.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> nice shoal..but i think you used the *MONSTER* part wrongly...:laugh:


I agree....those are kinda small...not monsters









And don't expect ANY growth out of them in that 55....if they even last long in that tank at all. I never suggest keeping pygos in anything less than a 6' tank.
[/quote]

holy 6ft tank, thats insane. i wouldnt suggest anything smaller then a 75 for 3 or more p's


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

for now this tank should be fine, as you probably know in some cases the larger the better. Try picking up the tank with a width of 18", as for now make sure to have lots of current/fileration in the tank


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

i used monster because, its the biggest reds ive seen, own so far







, i just bought a big rat, and there is 1 goldfish swimming there, but they still havent ate him yet......... also i put some black water extract....... il im planning to buy alot of fake plant because they are very skittish, when i turn the lights off and walk near the tank they go crazy


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

A big rat could be a bad idea...if they're still so small, a large, angry rat is probably a very very bad idea. (Although if it fits in with your concept of monster, it might be a lot smaller than I think...LOL)


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

yes....rat and goldfish = horrible idea. Live feedings (or dead ones for that matter) of rats will destroy a tank and water parameters....not to mention the number it will do on your filters. Especialy in that tiny ass tank of yours.

and yes...I said 6' tank. If you are going to do it....do it right, the first time. No need for fish, no matter how many, to be miserable in a 55 gallon. Imagine being kept in your buddies bathroom of his apartment, then cram 4 of your other buddies in there. If someone farts, you will all die. Same concept when using a 55 unless you are keeping a solo red for a few months before upgrading to a 75


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> yes....rat and goldfish = horrible idea. Live feedings (or dead ones for that matter) of rats will destroy a tank and water parameters....not to mention the number it will do on your filters. Especialy in that tiny ass tank of yours.
> 
> and yes...I said 6' tank. If you are going to do it....do it right, the first time. No need for fish, no matter how many, to be miserable in a 55 gallon. Imagine being kept in your buddies bathroom of his apartment, then cram 4 of your other buddies in there. If someone farts, you will all die. Same concept when using a 55 unless you are keeping a solo red for a few months before upgrading to a 75


k piranha geek, what do you suggest on feeding them? And im ok with my tiny ass tank no need for them big ass tanks. Mr big man ova here with his not so tiny 200gal, sh*t still aint special lol. Its enough space for them to move around, if they do fart...... theres a filter for that, same goes in the bathroom concept


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

you are obviously an ignorant little turd....and no more time should be wasted trying to tell a stuborn moron as youself how to keep fish properly. Not a geek, just intelligent. Something you will most likely never be able to say. Your empty pockets could only dream of having a setup like mine.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

flipstylez said:


> yes....rat and goldfish = horrible idea. Live feedings (or dead ones for that matter) of rats will destroy a tank and water parameters....not to mention the number it will do on your filters. Especialy in that tiny ass tank of yours.
> 
> and yes...I said 6' tank. If you are going to do it....do it right, the first time. No need for fish, no matter how many, to be miserable in a 55 gallon. Imagine being kept in your buddies bathroom of his apartment, then cram 4 of your other buddies in there. If someone farts, you will all die. Same concept when using a 55 unless you are keeping a solo red for a few months before upgrading to a 75


k piranha geek, what do you suggest on feeding them? And im ok with my tiny ass tank no need for them big ass tanks. Mr big man ova here with his not so tiny 200gal, sh*t still aint special lol. Its enough space for them to move around, if they do fart...... theres a filter for that, same goes in the bathroom concept
[/quote]

There's going to have to be a lot of changing of water in order to keep them going for any length of time...and the filter isn't going to take care of everything. Even if they have room to move around now, they might not in the not-too-distant future (unless they're stunted).

As for the feeding, there are a lot of great diets listed here on P-Fury, but rats and goldies aren't among them. Goldies contain a high level of a growth-inhibiting chemical known as thiaminase and rats aren't the best for their digestive tracts.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

flipstylez said:


> u tryin to say i cant read? its a emp 400 want me to take pics? lol


I just thought that it was a penguin 350 because of the intake tube with the middle intake adjustment gray thing. I own a few emperors and penguins and the emperors don't have them. I didn't say you can't read, don't take any offense to my comment, I apologize if you did. =]


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> yes....rat and goldfish = horrible idea. Live feedings (or dead ones for that matter) of rats will destroy a tank and water parameters....not to mention the number it will do on your filters. Especialy in that tiny ass tank of yours.
> 
> and yes...I said 6' tank. If you are going to do it....do it right, the first time. No need for fish, no matter how many, to be miserable in a 55 gallon. Imagine being kept in your buddies bathroom of his apartment, then cram 4 of your other buddies in there. If someone farts, you will all die. Same concept when using a 55 unless you are keeping a solo red for a few months before upgrading to a 75


k piranha geek, what do you suggest on feeding them? And im ok with my tiny ass tank no need for them big ass tanks. Mr big man ova here with his not so tiny 200gal, sh*t still aint special lol. Its enough space for them to move around, if they do fart...... theres a filter for that, same goes in the bathroom concept
[/quote]

There's going to have to be a lot of changing of water in order to keep them going for any length of time...and the filter isn't going to take care of everything. Even if they have room to move around now, they might not in the not-too-distant future (unless they're stunted).

As for the feeding, there are a lot of great diets listed here on P-Fury, but rats and goldies aren't among them. Goldies contain a high level of a growth-inhibiting chemical known as thiaminase and rats aren't the best for their digestive tracts.
[/quote]

this 55gal is just temp anyway since like i said earlier this thread im goin to get a 100gal or so..... and thank for the facts of the feeding


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

No prob. Look up Taylorhedrich's thread on Fleck, his solitary Caribe, and there's a pretty good diet therein. Sorry bout the 55 gallon thing...I think I was in a different thread earlier today where the 55 was for life and I mixed the two up.


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> you are obviously an ignorant little turd....and no more time should be wasted trying to tell a stuborn moron as youself how to keep fish properly. Not a geek, just intelligent. Something you will most likely never be able to say. Your empty pockets could only dream of having a setup like mine.


haha. you pick fights with everyone. i laughed my ass off when he called you a p geek. i laughed even harder when you called him a little turd. i'm laughing now as i write this.


----------



## dangmatic (May 12, 2007)

wow flipstylez whats with all the hostility, somone trys to help u out and u call them a "fish geek" thats messed up man


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wait..wait hold the bus....you bought a rat for 5 inch reds??..not going to happen..once that rats starts splashing those reds will duck for cover..i will give you a low-down on how this story will play out..your all giddy..maybe have a friend or two over to see this slaughter you think will happen..rat gets tossed into your orca tank....rat freaks out and begins to splash*screech'n rat cries*..reds will crash into the sides of tank and huddle in a corner..scared stiff*wtf*....but wait...the worst part is..the rat will climb out of your tank..you will run like crazy trying to capture it.your friends will point and laugh as you as you scamper along with a sweater to capture this fugitive....in turn,he will try to bite you..wicked little critter.you freak out..friends laugh harder,wishing they had a camera on hand...your fish meal does a whodini and is free to roam your house...your mom eventually finds out about ordeal and will disowned you.fin.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> haha. you pick fights with everyone. i laughed my ass off when he called you a p geek. i laughed even harder when you called him a little turd. i'm laughing now as i write this.


I just plain don't understand the mentality of some people....simple as that. So I tell them what I think.
No matter what they are told, some seem to take the advice and learn, but the majority of new P owners are like this guy. No matter what is said, they get all defensive, clench up in a ball, and start calling names in thier defence. So I return fire. They are in the hobby this month and out by the next. They don't care. They get P's for the same reason this kid did. To see them eat rats. WOOOHOOO!!!
When they find out P's are scared pussies because they cramed 5 7" reds into a 30 gallon with a fluval 304, a 60 watt light bulb, bare bottom with no deco, cover.....2 die due to thier tank not being cycled (What's a cycle???)....1 gets killed due to territorialism in a tiny tank....dude gets frustrated because they didn't eat the rat, then practicly gives the fish away to the first noob that will buy them. Rant rant!



> wow flipstylez whats with all the hostility, somone trys to help u out and u call them a "fish geek" thats messed up man


x2


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

RAFAEL C said:


> wait..wait hold the bus....you bought a rat for 5 inch reds??..not going to happen..once that rats starts splashing those reds will duck for cover..i will give you a low-down on how this story will play out..your all giddy..maybe have a friend or two over to see this slaughter you think will happen..rat gets tossed into your orca tank....rat freaks out and begins to splash*screech'n rat cries*..reds will crash into the sides of tank and huddle in a corner..scared stiff*wtf*....but wait...the worst part is..the rat will climb out of your tank..you will run like crazy trying to capture it.your friends will point and laugh as you as you scamper along with a sweater to capture this fugitive....in turn,he will try to bite you..wicked little critter.you freak out..friends laugh harder,wishing they had a camera on hand...your fish meal does a whodini and is free to roam your house...your mom eventually finds out about ordeal and will disowned you.fin.


funny lil story you got there, probably happened to you huh? lol


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> > haha. you pick fights with everyone. i laughed my ass off when he called you a p geek. i laughed even harder when you called him a little turd. i'm laughing now as i write this.
> 
> 
> I just plain don't understand the mentality of some people....simple as that. So I tell them what I think.
> ...


wow this guy has no life, wont you go out more and enjoy life and stop jerkin off in front of your damn fish tanks! i didnt get the damn P's to see eat them rats, but i bet you did since thats your 1st reason. 2nd i think they are interesting thats why i got them. "so i return fire" thats great dude hope you get off on that 1


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> you are obviously an ignorant little turd....and no more time should be wasted trying to tell a stuborn moron as youself how to keep fish properly. Not a geek, just intelligent. Something you will most likely never be able to say. Your empty pockets could only dream of having a setup like mine.


you set up is not that special, i dont spend all my money trying to impressed my fish like you do punk. Obviously you have nothing else to do than do you fish and fish tanks. Get a girl or something buy her a gift spend you money on her. I spend my money on my cars not damn fish tanks. And sorry my fish tank is not a good looking as yours coz i dont look in front of it and adore what i did and get a vaseline and jerk off with your damn pygo's. I bet you named each one of them! haha... And yes your intelligent about p's and prolly read all the books about them. Your house is prolly has poster of them lol. Seriously go play sports or something instead of messin with ppl here in this forum coz you think your better than anybody else in here.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

You are so deffensive.....lol....you are hilarious. I evidently got to you.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

StryfeMP said:


> good looking fish. how did you get them for? also that hob filter looks like a penguin 350 and not an emp 400.


I agree. My 400's have a much wider stem. Also that tank is way too damn small for those P's. I hope you are getting a 100 in the next day or so. I would do a water change daily because I seriously doubt your Penguin 350 will keep up with the P's at all.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow flipstylez..... people are just trying to help you.... and I guess now they just don't want to help after reading this thread !
Grow up man...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Moondemon said:


> Wow flipstylez.....* people are just trying to help you.... and I guess now they just don't want to help after reading this thread !*Grow up man...


The experienced and dedicated hobbiest will or should over look the childish remarks,And continue to help....








It can be tough at times.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I read this thread a little differently. IMO...Leasure was being very condescending.. There is a way to educate new hobbyists without putting them down. Most people respond to intelligent, well thought out posts...not being belittled. The kid was excited about his fish...and instead of just going along with it...it was more important to bring him down.


Leasure1 said:


> nice shoal..but i think you used the *MONSTER* part wrongly...:laugh:


I agree....those are kinda small...not monsters









And don't expect ANY growth out of them in that 55....if they even last long in that tank at all. I never suggest keeping pygos in anything less than a 6' tank.
[/quote]
You never kept pygos in a 4' tank Leasure? I swear I read somewhere that you had...and if that is the case...then maybe you might want to tone it down a little....not only because it is a ridiculous statement....but because you were a new fish keeper at one time...and have probably made a few mistakes along the way as well.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

lots of hatin goin on in this thread. rafael is right about the whole rat thing flip. reds just wont eat something moving fast. they're very skittish, you have to get them to settle down, get used to things at the tank and top of the water etc...95% of the people on this site are here to help. so take the help if its offered.


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

i take the help and appreciate it. like i did in the early post. but i dont take insults lightly just coz your tank is bigger than mine, and i also mension this 55gal is temporary and that im gettin a 100gal or more in 2 weeks or so


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

flipstylez said:


> i take the help and appreciate it. like i did in the early post. but i dont take insults lightly just coz your tank is bigger than mine, and i also mension this 55gal is temporary and that im gettin a 100gal or more in 2 weeks or so


im not shooting you down, relax. who gives a sh*t how big your tank is. your happy with your fish and thats that. were here to help you give your fish the best homes they can have. when you get this new tank, do you plan on taking a ton of water out of this tank and putting it in there to help with the cycle process?


----------



## flipstylez (Aug 17, 2007)

itstheiceman said:


> i take the help and appreciate it. like i did in the early post. but i dont take insults lightly just coz your tank is bigger than mine, and i also mension this 55gal is temporary and that im gettin a 100gal or more in 2 weeks or so


im not shooting you down, relax. who gives a sh*t how big your tank is. your happy with your fish and thats that. were here to help you give your fish the best homes they can have. when you get this new tank, do you plan on taking a ton of water out of this tank and putting it in there to help with the cycle process?
[/quote]

no im not planning to put that water when i get my new tank, but if i cant wait for a month for it to cycle, then maybe il put some in


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

The water's not where the cycling bacteria are located, so that won't help much with cycling. Acclimation? Maybe.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

If 4 people cant take a bath together in your tank, your only half a man.

Nice looking Ps. They will do fine in a 100 gal. You can use some media from your other tanks filters to help cycle too. But if you already have alot of fish, you probably already knew that


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly (Jan 11, 2007)

Jayson745 said:


> If 4 people cant take a bath together in your tank, your only half a man.
> 
> Nice looking Ps. They will do fine in a 100 gal. You can use some media from your other tanks filters to help cycle too. But if you already have alot of fish, you probably already knew that


Also gravel helps some but filter media would be the way to go.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

As i agree with most of the posters on this thread about the situation, i do have to disagree with this post and this argument.



> When they find out P's are scared pussies because they cramed 5 7" reds into a 30 gallon with a fluval 304, a 60 watt light bulb, bare bottom with no deco, cover.....2 die due to thier tank not being cycled (What's a cycle???)....1 gets killed due to territorialism in a tiny tank....dude gets frustrated because they didn't eat the rat, then practicly gives the fish away to the first noob that will buy them. Rant rant!


Yeah i fell victim to this argument. When i bought 3 RBPs for a 20 gallon tank when i started about a year ago, i didn't know they were pussies, i didn't know to cycle my tank, i didn't know anything about parameters, but some people have addressed this, that people get excited about their deadly fish. However, the main argument that i have with this comment is that some people aren't as well off as others. I happen to be 22 and a college student working at a bar. Fortunately, i just bought a 90 gallon tank for my 4 Ps. It was a huge dent into my pocket. It's not about how much money you have and how big and elaborate your tank is. I view this forum as a community of people who share a common interest. Not the comment of "95% of the posters are inexperienced and share the same attitude as you." This thread kinda pisses me off on multiple occasions.


----------

